# Tequila Rig



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

Ive heard rumors last summer that it was going to be torn down this winter 80ft below the surface and the legs left. Is there any truth to any of this? Thanks


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Don't know about them leaving anything or "reefing" it, bur they are definitly not keeping up with the rig. We fished it a couple months ago and we asked one of the hands about the future of the rig and he told us it would be gone within the year. Hate to see it go, lots of great memories have been made around that rig!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

If they do cut it off and leave structure below the surace it will continue to produce. At least it's possible to leave some structure on these deeper water rigs. They have been cutting down a bunch of rigs off Sabine Pass lately. Our water is to shallow so they bring in crews to clean everything up after they cut it off. They don't leave anything on the bottom, zip, nada, big blank spot in the water. It's really disturbing to see how much structure we are losing. How we can do something to stop the trend.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

since its in federal waters, thats a whole other group of players to ask to leave it. They are gonna be worried about liability. My guess is that they will sweep it clean.

But better yet, drag all those shallow water cutoffs out there and add to the site.....


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe they will dynamite it and kill all the sharks and cudas along with it.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

I have heard so many stories from people that have fished that rig. At least I got to fish it once. I pulled one of my first wahoo off that rig, and we lost a huge bull dolphin off it too, saw my first blue and we lost it twice on the way to that rig, we lost alot that trip, but thats what feeds the addiction.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Anybody hear anything about this recently? I heard some folks discussing it in the control room here at work today. They seem to think it will be soon...


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

They cutoff one of the N. Baker rigs and Big Southern and left for some for structure. They are almost impossable to fish for all the tackle you lose. Maybe some of the surface fish will be there but deep drop will very hard to do.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*Tequila*

This Warsaw came off Tequila last weekend. 725 ft deep on the bottom.
Hate to see it go.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

*nice catch*

very nice catch Jeff. we got a nice limit of snapper last saturday 4 over 20 biggest 26lbs. 35 miles out. your old boat is running good but have spent alot of money on it. around $2400.00 thanks Captain Joe Gilleland REEL THING CHARTERS


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Hey Joe, Thanks. 2400.00 thats it??? I've spent more than that on fuel in the last 2 weeks. **** if you want to sell it for what you have in it let me know..
I put over 25000.00 yes thats correct twenty-five thousand dollars. In my boat after the hull cracking incident. And that was just to get it back like it was.
Sounds like you've been really lucky and nothing has broke yet.
Cause it will, or it already has and you just don't know it yet.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

A very disturbing story.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That sure looks like a snowy grouper, the big one.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Hey Trouthappy,
It's the same fish just a smaller guy and a few minutes on ice made it white.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

take me Jeff! how is your new boat or kinda new boat? i bet it is sweet!


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

hey Jeff i'm not finished with the boat yet still want to put in new wash down pump, new live well pump redo the trailer and do about $400.00 worth of gelcoat work on it and then i think it will be up to snuff pretty much.


----------



## BlackSeahorse (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw 2 rigs (one is on the left and the other is on the right, they are around 5 mile apart) at Tequila when headed out to Boom Vang. So which one has the Tequila name on it? Thanks.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

East Cerveza was on your left going out west Cerveza was on your right.
Tequila is about 14.5 miles East of west Cerveza at a heading of around 276 deg.
Joe, that 27 Contender is a sweet little boat. It just kills me that the previous owner let her go to hell like that.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

the guy didn't know much about boats. he thought as long as you ran it every month you didn't need stabil in the gas. he didn't know the gas would go bad and seperate


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

that guy didn't know much about boats . he thought if you ran it every month it would be ok. he didn't know to put stabil in the gas


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

CHA CHING said:


> Tequila is about 14.5 miles East of west Cerveza at a heading of around 276 deg.


I know you meant to say, Tequila is *West *of West Cerveza.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Sad, sad day when Tequila goes. There have probably been more Blues caught there than any where else in Texas. Lord knows we lost count. I hope they at least leave us some structure down there. We should all get together and start some kind of petition or something. How many marlin tournaments have been won there?? A bunch!!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Sorry thats what I meant. West of West Cerveza.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

*Tequila - Blue*

Curtiousy of Wampuscat. Tequila is a Texas fishing Icon. We need a petition!!! Any ideas?


----------



## warren2343 (Apr 15, 2010)

do you cut all the tails off to let them bleed out"??????????


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Listo said:


> Curtiousy of Wampuscat. Tequila is a Texas fishing Icon. We need a petition!!! Any ideas?


Every boat heading out there, take a few cinder blocks and chunk 'em over the side...


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Warren, those blackfin were shark victims on the way up. We lost a lot more than that to the sharks.
Jeff


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*My take on Tequila*

I love Tequila . . . in a margarita and in the Gulf

See my take here:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2337764#post2337764


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

@ Listo and Tokavi and any others who want to save our fishing habitat. I few years back I had the opportunity to dive on a research trip out of Port Fourchon LA. with a group that has been gathering data on the habitat provided by these rigs as well as the federally managed fish and crustaceans that call these rigs home. They are a 501c organization that has been collecting data and developing technical reports on the Alternative uses of the platforms after they are deemed non productive. One purpose of this group is to change federal regulations that require there removal and redeploy them for an alternate use. They have a website, http://ecorigs.org/ which has a wealth of information in regards to these platforms. I think the first step for people like us is to educate those that think an oil platform is a filthy chunk of iron littering up our oceans. The second would be contact these guys and see what we can do to help. Maybe they have a petition in the works!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Everybody remembers their first trip to Tequila. I remember mine aboard a 26 foot Blackfin with twin inboard gas engines. Hooked into a blue rounding the mooring can. Lost her after the first jump but I remember it well. Stayed out past dark and hooked what must have been a huge grouper that we lost at the rig. Headed home at 2:00 a.m. in the pitch black with a old GPS that failed on the way in. A little dead reckoning and some good seamanship found us back at the dock safe. Back then, there were no floaters. The last point of visible structure was Tequila, then Yucatan...


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Right on. There use to be more tuna at Tequila than there is at Boomvang/Nancen now. We would troll for blues during the day and I would sit up most of the night with a diamond jig tearing the tuna up. Wish it was still like that.

Deep Addiction- Thanks for the info brother. I will definatly check it out.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

For those of you who want to catch blackfin, They are there and at East Cerveza. We caught 20-25 in an 2 hours before heading to the hilltops. We could have loaded the boat with 20-25 BFT's but just weren't that mad at them.


----------

